# 2250 mAh Extended Slim Battery



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

Single battery: http://www.amazon.co...pd_rhf_ee_p_t_1
Two batteries & a wall charger: http://www.amazon.co...M/ref=de_a_smtd

I like slim batteries & that it is 2250mAh. I don't like that it is some random brand that I have never heard of. I did some research regarding other batteries for other devices & people seem to be having good luck with it. I think I'm going to try it & see how it goes. If it doesn't work that well I at least have an extra battery.

Edit:
Summation of what we know so far:

1) These batteries do NOT support NFC. The only batteries that will do this are Samsung batteries.
2) The included wall charger in the kit (link here) only works with the included batteries.
3) WhataSpaz is a badass & is going to buy the package.

Edit 2: Found a 1900 mAh battery set. This one actually has reviews & is from a different vendor.
http://www.amazon.com/Hyperion-Verizon-Samsung-Compatible-SCH-i515/dp/B0062CYXIA


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Keep us posted, but I don't think I will shell out 20 dollars for an extra 150 mAh of power.


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

150 mAh? What do you have in your phone? I have an 1850 mAh battery in mine. 2250-1850=400 or am I calculating something wrong?


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

BlackDobe said:


> 150 mAh? What do you have in your phone? I have an 1850 mAh battery in mine. 2250-1850=400 or am I calculating something wrong?


He probably already has the extended battery from Verizon which is 2100.


----------



## sprovo (Dec 29, 2011)

Really interested in this. Might give it a shot

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

If it had NFC I'd be all over it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Boblank (Jun 7, 2011)

Would like to know how that turns out. Do you know if it has nfc?


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

How do we know it doesn't? I turn off NFC on my phone anyways so I wouldn't be missing anything by getting it. I am reaaaally tempted to get this. Damn my cheap nature!


----------



## sprovo (Dec 29, 2011)

Read some reviews from other batterys Generic sells. . They're not to promising. Im gonna stay away from it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

BlackDobe said:


> How do we know it doesn't?


Really? I get where you're coming from, but it's a valid question. I don't use NFC myself at the moment but there's plenty who do and would only buy the battery if it was capable.


----------



## dug-e-fresh (Nov 10, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Kit-Battery-Charger-Extended-Samsung/dp/tech-data/B00754USJM/ref=de_a_smtd

Heres two of them with a wall charger for $31.95 has me tempted as it works with original back panel... hmmm...


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

I can't find anything in regards to this battery for our device. I e-mailed the seller asking if it worked with NFC or if there had been any negative feedback regarding the device.

I researched the brand of battery briefly & I found a mix of reviews for other devices. I'd say it was 55/45 - good with the reviews on other phones. Most people say their version added about 4hrs onto their battery life with moderate usage.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

I wonder if that wall charger works on stock battery

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

I would think so. I really want to try this but I don't want to drop $20 on it. Someone give me $20 so I can buy this & I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

"Slim" batteries that have more mAh are usually 100% fake. The simple fact is the more capacity a battery has the larger it is... I wouldn't trust this one bit. Also it's only a bit larger than the 100% guaranteed to work Verizon extended.


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

cstrife999 said:


> "Slim" batteries that have more mAh are usually 100% fake. The simple fact is the more capacity a battery has the larger it is... I wouldn't trust this one bit. Also it's only a bit larger than the 100% guaranteed to work Verizon extended.


I follow your logic on this and agree to an extent. While I know it is a completely different device the Maxx has a slim battery & it isn't fake. Historically I would agree with you but these slim batteries are going to have to start popping up sooner than later in order to remain competitive in the market.

Also I just got an e-mail back from a vendor that sells the same brand regarding NFC. According to the vendor only Samsung batteries support the NFC. I'm still debating on whether or not I want to drop the cash on it. Even if it doesn't work with NFC I'll still have an extended battery or at the very least I'll have an extra battery for those long nights.

Edit: Other vendor replied with the same statement regarding no NFC support - just in poor English.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Fuck it, I'm doing it. This one: http://www.amazon.com/Kit-Battery-Charger-Extended-Samsung/dp/tech-data/B00754USJM/ref=de_a_smtd


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Fuck it, I'm doing it. This one: http://www.amazon.com/Kit-Battery-Charger-Extended-Samsung/dp/tech-data/B00754USJM/ref=de_a_smtd


I was seriously considering it but I think ill pass till I hear some of your guys (and gals) reviews.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kevmueller (Jun 16, 2011)

So on the second option, with two batteries and a wall charger for $31.95, let's say the batteries only last as long as the standard battery, $16 per battery is a real good deal, plus a wall charger for free. The only downside would be that NFC more than likely will not work.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

BlackDobe said:


> I would think so. I really want to try this but I don't want to drop $20 on it. Someone give me $20 so I can buy this & I'll let you know how it goes.


I verified that the wall charger doesn't fit stock batteries.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

I updated the OP with some additional information. Thanks for the update, masri.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Haha I'm only buying because I won $40 on a scratch off, but that's still a good deal for two batteries. I'll do some testing once I get them 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## originaldobo (Jun 18, 2011)

Hell its not worth the extra 300 mah lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

originaldobo said:


> Hell its not worth the extra 300 mah lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Well I have like 3 vacations planned for this summer after I graduate. I'm definitely gonna need the extra juice since I'll be away from a charger most of the time


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Fuck it, I'm doing it. This one: http://www.amazon.com/Kit-Battery-Charger-Extended-Samsung/dp/tech-data/B00754USJM/ref=de_a_smtd


Hardass!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

BlackDobe said:


> I follow your logic on this and agree to an extent. While I know it is a completely different device the Maxx has a slim battery & it isn't fake. Historically I would agree with you but these slim batteries are going to have to start popping up sooner than later in order to remain competitive in the market.
> 
> Also I just got an e-mail back from a vendor that sells the same brand regarding NFC. According to the vendor only Samsung batteries support the NFC. I'm still debating on whether or not I want to drop the cash on it. Even if it doesn't work with NFC I'll still have an extended battery or at the very least I'll have an extra battery for those long nights.
> 
> Edit: Other vendor replied with the same statement regarding no NFC support - just in poor English.


The RAZR Maxx battery is a different type of battery it can be really thin and pack a lot of power but that is also why its isn't removable. I think I would rather buy the official Samsung extended batter for only $25. I think the official one makes the phone more balanced. Adds the perfect amount of weight.


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

winner00 said:


> The RAZR Maxx battery is a different type of battery it can be really thin and pack a lot of power but that is also why its isn't removable. I think I would rather buy the official Samsung extended batter for only $25. I think the official one makes the phone more balanced. Adds the perfect amount of weight.


Don't get me wrong I understand what you're saying hence my own hesitation to purchase this product. My waffling is because this is two extended batteries that fit into my stock phone and is slightly more costly than the Samsung provided battery and the only draw back is that it doesn't support NFC (a feature I turn off anyways) and the batteries are an off-brand. I, too, can purchase the official extended battery from VZW for around $20 (work discount) but do I want the hunchback of Notre Dame in my pocket? Not really. I did that with the TB & it looks ridiculous. Also what does being a different type of battery have to do with anything? It's a slim extended battery made specifically for that device so to say "slim extended batteries don't exist or are fake" is a fallacy. They do exist & one is in the Maxx.

The conjecture on the batteries in question, while may be warranted, does not provide an accurate assumption of the items to be purchased. Is getting a more powerful (conceptually) battery for less worth the investment? Cripes people are dropping almost as much on launchers and applications they will get bored with in a week. Even if these batteries prove to be a huge failure the buyer will still have more batteries & a method of charging them while they are out & about.


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

I had purchased a slim ext battery from Seidio for my Fassy that worked out fine. it wasn't cheap but it was the same size as my standard battery but had ~ 850mAh more power. It worked great. But these peeps I've never heard of so.... We'll just have to wait until someone who gets it chimes in.


----------



## bored4 (Dec 31, 2011)

to bad there's not an extended slim at the same size of the stock extended battery that put us in the 2600-2800 mAh range.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

They said it shipped yesterday, so hopefully Monday afternoon I'll have it in my mailbox haha


----------



## js1n3m (Nov 21, 2011)

Sorry to hijack this thread, but can someone please tell me if the extended battery door holds the standard battery in place (well)? I'll rep you 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Update:

I got my batteries in the mail today and I was skeptical because they said 'SGS II HD battery' on them, but they work just fine. Shipped with 60% and quickly went down to 50%, but then I charged it up and it started draining normally. Report back with more info tomorrow


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

BlackDobe said:


> Don't get me wrong I understand what you're saying hence my own hesitation to purchase this product. My waffling is because this is two extended batteries that fit into my stock phone and is slightly more costly than the Samsung provided battery and the only draw back is that it doesn't support NFC (a feature I turn off anyways) and the batteries are an off-brand. I, too, can purchase the official extended battery from VZW for around $20 (work discount) but do I want the hunchback of Notre Dame in my pocket? Not really. I did that with the TB & it looks ridiculous. Also what does being a different type of battery have to do with anything? It's a slim extended battery made specifically for that device so to say "slim extended batteries don't exist or are fake" is a fallacy. They do exist & one is in the Maxx.
> 
> The conjecture on the batteries in question, while may be warranted, does not provide an accurate assumption of the items to be purchased. Is getting a more powerful (conceptually) battery for less worth the investment? Cripes people are dropping almost as much on launchers and applications they will get bored with in a week. Even if these batteries prove to be a huge failure the buyer will still have more batteries & a method of charging them while they are out & about.


It literally only adds about a millimeter of thickness. I compared to my friends nexus and you could barely tell a difference. I was wrong about the different type of battery. Its just a really long and flat battery but because its like that it can't really be removable. Here is a pic of the normal RAZR's battery: http://guide-images....qQFXs1KNyn.huge


----------



## kendall316 (Mar 28, 2012)

Any update from the people that purchased this? Has it made a difference in battery life?


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Update:
> 
> I got my batteries in the mail today and I was skeptical because they said 'SGS II HD battery' on them, but they work just fine. Shipped with 60% and quickly went down to 50%, but then I charged it up and it started draining normally. *Report back with more info tomorrow *


And then?


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

hacku said:


> And then?


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Update:
> 
> I got my batteries in the mail today and I was skeptical because they said 'SGS II HD battery' on them, but they work just fine. Shipped with 60% and quickly went down to 50%, but then I charged it up and it started draining normally. Report back with more info tomorrow


Nice, looking forward to the results

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

Maybe the batteries are so magical that she doesn't need to come back or ever be near a computer again?


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Just got home from school. I'm on Glados 1.24 and I came back with 60% after 9 hours


----------



## bored4 (Dec 31, 2011)

Whats your screen on time?


----------



## flameinthefire (Dec 20, 2011)

i have the 2100 mah extended battery from samsung. should i get this? is the high quality battery? better than the stock?


----------



## ElectroFetish (Sep 2, 2011)

bored4 said:


> Whats your screen on time?


This. +1


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

bored4 said:


> Whats your screen on time?


56 minutes  I was on like an hour of phone calls put together though


----------



## That_dude_Adam (Jan 22, 2012)

WhataSpaz said:


> 56 minutes  I was on like an hour of phone calls put together though


Were you on wifi or 3g/4g?


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

That_dude_Adam said:


> Were you on wifi or 3g/4g?


Mediocre campus wifi until I got home with my somewhat better wifi haha


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

WhataSpaz said:


> Just got home from school. I'm on Glados 1.24 and I came back with 60% after 9 hours


How does that stack up compared to what you were getting on that rom with your battery before? Better? Worse? Same?

I'm a battery fiend, I have three-- usually take them and the extended charger with me in the car. These might actually be worth the purchase, I never use nfc.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## bored4 (Dec 31, 2011)

Whatasapz can you update us?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithabeard (Aug 26, 2011)

Quick question I thought I'd ask while this threads hot. Is it better to run a new battery down and then charge it, or just charge it out of the box? I have a fresh extended battery and could use the tip 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## flameinthefire (Dec 20, 2011)

I just bought this I hope it's better than stock samsung battery since it says long sting lol hopefully I'll get it early next week

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

bored4 said:


> Whatasapz can you update us?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


It performs just as well as the extended Samsung battery; no better or worse. Still I consider myself a moderate user and use the Samsung 2100 and brkng the 2250 with me in my purse just in case

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

I just took a survey & the reward is a $40 gift card from Amazon. Soon batteries.... sooooon you will be mine.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

BlackDobe said:


> I just took a survey & the reward is a $40 gift card from Amazon. Soon batteries.... sooooon you will be mine.


Totally worth it. I'd rather have a slim phone and take 2 minutes to replace the battery than two phones glued together haha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## bored4 (Dec 31, 2011)

BlackDobe said:


> I just took a survey & the reward is a $40 gift card from Amazon. Soon batteries.... sooooon you will be mine.


What survey's?


----------



## kevmueller (Jun 16, 2011)

Got mine in yesterday. I got the one with two batteries and the wall charger. It says to give the battery a few cycles, but right off the bat about as good as the standard battery, hopefully this will get a little better, but like being able to have the standard back on it and keep it slim.

The wall charger works great, it charges both Samsung batteries as well.

So for less than $40 for two additional batteries and a wall charger I am very happy, worst case now is I have three batteries that will fit with the standard back on and my extended battery.


----------



## flameinthefire (Dec 20, 2011)

Mine should arrive next week I paid $15 for it just 1 battery I should of gone for this deal with the charger damn it!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kevmueller (Jun 16, 2011)

Just to update on these batteries. On my 5th day of using the same one I was about to get just shy of 11 hours out of it, this was with a little over 2 hours of screen time. It also included a 45 minutes run where I had GPS tracking on and playing music through bluetooth. I know everyone will see different results based on how they use their phone. However compared to similar use for me:

Standard Battery - I was not able to hit the 10 hour mark in similar usage. 
Samsung Extended Battery - I was getting between 12 to 13 hours normally on this.

So what I would say is it is better than the Standard battery, but not as good as the extended battery. That being said being able to have the normal back on the phone and keep it a little slimmer is worth it to me. Between these two batteries and the standard battery I can get at least 30 hours, which I will never be away from a charger that long.

Hope this helps anyone who is thinking about getting these batteries.


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

bored4 said:


> What survey's?


WebSense sent me a survey for being registered on their site. It wasn't something I would have randomly come across it was sent to me because of my role at work. I have to wait a few weeks to get the monies but once I do... these batteries will be mine.

Also thanks to everyone that purchased & touched base back to report on how they work. It was very helpful.


----------

